# Recruitment Process in ADIA



## dr777 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello Everybody, this is my first post in the forum, I hope it finds you all well. I'm a senior level team member with 8+ years of experience in number one investment Bank in Egypt. MBA Graduate & CFA Level II candidate. Looking for job in ADIA. Applied a lot through their website, unfortunately, no positive feedback. 
Does anyone knows other ways to apply, can walk-in application works with them or not..??

Thanks a lot..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Have you ever been to the ADIA building? It's like Fort Knox there complete with full body scanners. So no, I'd suggest trying a walk in won't be good. If you do a search on this forum though there is a whole thread on it.


----------



## dr777 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your reply.. so, you recommend that I continue my application through their website, in addition, through some recruiters..???
Is there any other ways..??


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Well if you knew someone personally who worked there in a very senior position I'm guessing that would help...

LinkedIn?


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Networking is definitely the way in. 

ADIA does recruit through certain recruitment consultancies based in London. However, they never disclose themselves as the employers until you are shortlisted for an interview. 

Even if you are based in UAE, that makes it difficult to find out whether they have any opportunities in the specific area that you are looking for.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

You don't call them, they call you.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

dr777 said:


> Hello Everybody, this is my first post in the forum, I hope it finds you all well. I'm a senior level team member with 8+ years of experience in number one investment Bank in Egypt. MBA Graduate & CFA Level II candidate. Looking for job in ADIA. Applied a lot through their website, unfortunately, no positive feedback.
> Does anyone knows other ways to apply, can walk-in application works with them or not..??
> 
> Thanks a lot..


Google finshore partners in uk. They recruit for ADIA


----------

